# Java Applet-Menü im Frame - wie aufs nächste Frame verweisen?



## sunshineworld (31. Januar 2002)

Hallo,
habe gerade grooooße Schwierigkeiten, im Appletcode ein Menüpunkt auf ein anderes Framefester (Start-Fenster) zu verweisen. Die sich öffnende Seite öffnet sich jedesmal in einem neuen Browser-Fenster. Wie kann ich dies verhindern? Das Frameset soll immer erhalten bleiben.
Hier der Code:
<applet code=jvMiniTree10b.class
name=site
vspace=10
hspace=10
width=180
height=180>
<param name=copyright value=Javvy.com>
<param name=_img value=sam0.gif>
<param name=_target value=docs>
<param name=_one value=true>
<param name=_bg value=255|255|255>
<param name=_fg value=0|0|0>
<param name=a   value="Site map|n|s|open">
 <param name=aa   value="Javvy Tree Control 1.0|n|s|open">
   <param name=aaa  value="Introduction|intro.html">
   <param name=aab  value="Installation|install.html">
   <param name=aac  value="Parameters|params.html">
   <param name=aad  value="Sample 1|sample1.html">
   <param name=aae  value="Sample 2|sample2.html">
 <param name=ab  value="Javvy Mini Mapper 1.0|n">
   <param name=aba  
     value="Introduction|http:\javvy.com\mapper\sintro.html">
   <param name=abb  
     value="Installation|http:\\javvy.com\mapper\sinstall.html">
   <param name=abc  
     value="Parameters|http:\\javvy.com\mapper\sparams.html">
   <param name=abd  
     value="Sample 1|http:\\javvy.com\mapper\ssample1.html">
   <param name=abe  
     value="Sample 2|http:\\javvy.com\mapper\ssample2.html">
 <param name=ac  value="Javvy Mapper Plus 1.0|n">
   <param name=aca  
     value="Introduction|http:\javvy.com\mapperplus\sintro.html">
   <param name=acb  
     value="Installation|http:\javvy.com\mapperplus\sinstall.html">
   <param name=acc  
     value="Parameters|http:\javvy.com\mapperplus\sparams.html">
   <param name=acd  
     value="Sample 1|http:\javvy.com\mapperplus\ssample1.html">
   <param name=ace  
     value="Sample 2|http:\javvy.com\mapperplus\ssample2.html">
 <param name=ad  value="Javvy Tree Menu 1.0|n">
   <param name=ada  
     value="Introduction|http:\javvy.com\treemenu\sintro.html">
   <param name=adb  
     value="Installation|http:\javvy.com\treemenu\sinstall.html">
   <param name=adc  
     value="Parameters|http:\javvy.com\treemenu\sparams.html">
   <param name=add  
     value="Sample 1|http:\javvy.com\treemenu\ssample1.html">
   <param name=ade  
     value="Sample 2|http:\javvy.com\treemenu\ssample2.html">
</applet>

Danke Euch schonmal 

sunshineworld


----------



## sam (31. Januar 2002)

versuch mal
<base target="DEINFRAMENAME">
im head aus.......


----------



## sunshineworld (31. Januar 2002)

*> Java Applet-Menü im Frame - wie aufs nächste Frame verweisen?*

... supi, hat geklappt, dankeschön !!!  

sunshineworld


----------



## sam (31. Januar 2002)

kein problem....wir helfen doch gern


----------

